# CAPITAL HAVANESE CLUB OF N. CALIFORNIA FUN DAY



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CHCNC 2007 FUN DAY IN THE PARK
(spread the word)

WHEN: On Saturday, June 23, 2007
WHAT TIME: 11:00 AM - 2:00 PM

WHERE: Dr. Powers Park
900 W. Lowell Ave.
Tracy, CA (Mapquest for directions)

WHAT TO BRING: Drinks, xpen, Pop up awnings for shade, leashes for your dog (the City of Tracy requires all dogs be on a leash), lawn chairs, and anything else you can think of to have fun!!!

CHCNC will be hosting a fun/play day in the park in Tracy, CA. Everyone is invited who owns a Havanese. Food and paper products will be provided. Please bring drinks and a "munchie" to share if you like.

If you have an xpen, please bring one with you, as we will be connecting as many as we can to create an enclosed "play yard" for the Havanese.

For club members, we will also be having a general meeting. If there is something you would like to see on the agenda please contact the club secretary, Elaine Cirimele, [email protected], so it can be added to the agenda.

If it becomes too hot, a potential-member has offered the use of their home in Tracy, so that humans and dogs alike might be more comfortable. We would let you know via email if this should happen.

The club is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety.

CHCNC Board of Director's


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. thats it I am moving to CA. 
Anyone who goes have fun and take lots of pictures


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

lbkar said:


> O.K. thats it I am moving to CA.
> Anyone who goes have fun and take lots of pictures


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

:bump2: 

Just bumping for anyone in the area that may have missed it and doesn't have plans for Saturday.

Have a great time, everyone!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Weather.com says its supposed to be 76 degrees in Tracy on Saturday. Weatherbug says 80's. Either way, it should be nice (one can hope the nice weather holds).
FYI - There will be a 30' x 30 ' enclosed play area set up in the park with 6' x 6' chain link panels (one panel has a gate) plus whatever ex-pens show up so all the dogs should be very safe while they play.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, you lucky "dogs"....no pun intended!:becky: Maybe I could jet in??lane: lane:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Wish we could be there but.....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Weather is expected to be quite nice. The park has lots of trees, a swimming pool, kiddy play area and tennis courts.....anyone?? 
Tracy isn't THAT far from the Bay Area. I hope some of you will venture out. I know Cheryl will! We're an hour from SF and only about 40 minutes (on a Sat morning) from the Fremont/Newark area.
McKenna and Sedona are looking forward to meeting any potential friends who decide to venture over the Altamont. 

Susan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester, Roxie and I will be there~!! :whoo: (and the two hu-kids)....
Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wish we could be there....sigh.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have Fun everyone. Make sure we get lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

We're comin'! :whoo: 

I will be joined by my 6 y/o son Max and my 4 month Hav baby Cali.
It's going to be an interesting 1.5 hour drive and the "kids" will be raring to go by the time we get there. Will anyone else be bringing kids of the two legged variety? 

We don't have an xpen but I will bring her leash and kennel. 

So excited to meet everyone!

Lisa


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Lisa~
I will have my son Carter there (he's almost 7) and my daughter Brooklyn (she's almost 10)~ It will be fun for them to have someone to play with!!!
:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

ound: I will bring my 52 y/o hubb--he loves to play!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Too funny Cheryl!!ound: ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa,
So that was your son I fell in love with. I thought he was with Katie's son but she said no. He's adorable. If you ever decide you don't want him, I'll take him!! Cali is adorable too! I'd take her any day. 

1.5 hours! You must live in the North Bay or the Penninsula. We had folks there from Tiburon but I stilll think the farthest was probably Fresno. I was in heaven because that was probably the first and last play date that was almost in my back yard. Two more miles west and it would've been! 

Susan


----------

